
Ask HN: Any companies allow 2-3 months off/year - anonhippie
I genuinely love software engineering and am pretty good at it but am not an internet famous engineer. I also love travel&#x2F;adventuring and don&#x27;t want to wait for retirement before I can take long, frequent (annually) hiking&#x2F;climbing&#x2F;surfing trips. Are there any companies out there that offer 2-3 month long annual vacations? I&#x27;m looking specifically for companies in the US that pay market-rate but obviously prorated salaries.
======
pcvarmint
Intel offers a 2-month paid sabbatical every 7 years of service, or a 1-month
paid sabbatical every 4 years of service. There are many other companies which
have sabbaticals. [0] [1]

[0] [http://yoursabbatical.com/learn/workplaces-for-
sabbaticals/](http://yoursabbatical.com/learn/workplaces-for-sabbaticals/)

[1] [http://money.cnn.com/2014/09/12/pf/companies-that-pay-you-
to...](http://money.cnn.com/2014/09/12/pf/companies-that-pay-you-to-take-a-
big-break/index.html?iid=EL)

------
gigatexal
Have you thought about freelancing?

------
spejson
trivago, but it's not in the US.

